# Po*king fish!!!!



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey all, two of my reds are mateing as we speak!!!!! Here are some cool pics a little low quality but they work im hoping to keep up dates coming in!!


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Congradulations!!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well then you're a lucky man, setup a tank for the fry and raise them to be lil' killers.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Its about 1:45 am here and i am expecting to see the eggs come at about 3 am for that is the normal time for thse guys to finally let loose!!! This is the fifth time now they have laid eggs together!!! However all five times i have been unable to get them to survive







The first three times this has happened i tried all i could to get them to live and was only able to get them to live for three or four weeks before they died. The last two time i just left them in there for food for the others in witch the male didnt move for about two weeks before they could all get some to eat. I would love if any one lives in the southeast area in Michigan that i could hook up with to get these eggs to so they have a fighting chance!!!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

redbellyfan said:


> Its about 1:45 am here and i am expecting to see the eggs come at about 3 am for that is the normal time for thse guys to finally let loose!!! This is the fifth time now they have laid eggs together!!! However all five times i have been unable to get them to survive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 read this

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?showtopic=1836


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> redbellyfan said:
> 
> 
> > Its about 1:45 am here and i am expecting to see the eggs come at about 3 am for that is the normal time for thse guys to finally let loose!!! This is the fifth time now they have laid eggs together!!! However all five times i have been unable to get them to survive
> ...


 Man you rock!!!!!!







Thanks for that link that was cool!!! I also have talked to Rhom and he has told me to go to Nike also lol go figure i got the PM just as i was reading your link thanks agin man it means alot!!!!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

thats aswome, good luck


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow I dont know what id do if mine turned up prego.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Well guys here are the eggs and the proud father!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow, sweet ass pictures! THEY GOT THEIR FREAK ON!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice,

Please keep this topic where it belongs....Moved to breeding forum.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm not much on the term "porking". Make this achievement, demeaning.









But congratulations to the P. nattereri (and you too).


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I'm not much on the term "porking". Make this achievement, demeaning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sry about the title Hastatus i was alittle excited is all lol it wont happen again!!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

whoa never seen them mate before.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice pics


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i agree.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Damn it looks like caribe to me. But i am a little buzzed. I live in the south east mi i have an empty tank cycled and running if you need a place for them. 
Does anyone know if i have a shot at my shoal breeding. 5 caribe 2 piraya 2 gold spilo's. Does mixing pygo's ruin the breeding process?


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey all i just didnt want this fourm to die all the way out


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dude stop bumping all your year old threads.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

* May 23 2004*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Please don't dig up old threads...


----------

